# Prescription Riding Glasses



## kawsakimx6 (Apr 20, 2006)

I am looking for suggestions for those of you who wear prescription glasses while riding.

I have worn glasses everyday for 10+ years, but have always just used a pair of regular riding glasses when i ride. Mostly because i can see "good enough"

I would however like to get some prescriptions for riding. So my questions to you is what do you use? Are they "anti fog" does that work?

I have seen the Serfas Isla Sunglasses and have thought about that direction, but my guess is the insert would never be not steamed up enough for me to see out of them. 

Any help greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2014)

I'm wearing a pair of Nike wire frames for almost everything now but I like the Wiley X for winter/bad weather.


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

I actually have two... one is a pair of RayBan Wayfarers that I had prescription lenses put in that I use for everything (fishing, driving, biking, etc.) and the other is a pair of Nike Show X2 that have a small prescription insert that I put in. Those are really lightweight glasses that I like for certain riding as I like a more full coverage lens shape. However, the one thing I really like about the Nike's is that they are interchangeable lenses so I have multiple lens types for the terrain (amber for heavy forest, polarized smoke for variable, dark for exposed riding).


----------



## theboomboomcars (Sep 10, 2007)

I have some Rudy Projects with interchangeable lenses. They are a bit spendy, but there was a slight delay on my lenses, and they went way above and beyond on making it up to me. I got about $300 of swag from them. For a delay that was out of their control. I have been using them for 2 years now, and loving them.


----------



## Dresdenlock (Aug 10, 2009)

I wear Oakleys..they don't make the model I like but I can still get them on ebay...and they work very well...but they do fog up once in a while..I wish they still made 'em.


----------



## Billinsd (May 10, 2012)

I use my Decot Shooting glasses. They fit well, have a big lens, and come in lots of colors. They are not cool looking at all, but very practical. The lenses are interchangeable. Decot Sport Glasses - The Best Shooting & Sport Glasses Under The Sun!

Bill


----------



## Bigb2000 (May 20, 2013)

I feel your pain. Nobody else I ride with needs glasses. I'm forced to either have glasses that fog up or get damaged. Contacts are another pain that I usually go with if it's hot, cold, or wet.


----------



## chrisinvermont (Jun 27, 2012)

I ride in Oakley Flak Jackets, usually the VR20 lens as that works in sun and shade. Only time they fog is when I stop and I'm breathing heavy on a still day. As soon as I am moving they clear right up.


----------



## heelinsea (Sep 29, 2014)

I have a pair of Liberty Sport Morpheus II (55.20 130) prescription sports goggles with transition lenses which are impact-resistant. Their size is perfect for me. They have been a valuable upgrade to my eye protection. I got them at Lenscrafters and although they are not cheap, they have been exactly what I needed. Straps can be attached to either goggle rims or to temple pieces. Rubberized inner lining on the temple pieces and also bridge provide lots of comfort and weight of the goggles is spot on, too.


----------



## RSAmerica (Aug 24, 2012)

Oakley SI Ballistic M Frame 2.0 with ESS U-RX Insert (ESS is subsidiary of Oakley) works awesome! You can find the SI Ballistic M Frame 2.0 Array kit on Ebay which comes with a gray and clear lens and case. The ESS U-RX insert is around $40. For daytime riding in the woods the best lens is the VR28.


----------



## J Hartman (Nov 8, 2012)

This is why I want lasik.


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

I just wear contacts


----------



## sgtjim57 (Aug 14, 2009)

I wear Oakley Crosslinks everyday. Yes they do fog sometimes, but overall I am happy. When I bought them at Lensecrafters I was not pleased with what I had to pay because my insurance from the JOB, that's a 3 letter word, does not pay anything. But, since I like they way they look and feel on my face I can't complain. Contacts are not an option for me according to every optical doctor I have even had poke me in the face (eyes). And I have had a lot of them and some pretty good ones at that. Developed a eye condition since I retired from the Air Force and I used to go to the VA for evaluation every 6 months and those guys were extremely through. Have not been seen in years but my local eye doc is much better looking then they were and her breath does not smell like middle eastern south east asian or what ever nationality they were. One doc could not even speak English and had a translator to explain what he was doing to the patient, me.


----------



## Wess1977 (Sep 10, 2014)

Wiley X with transitional lenses. I have two different models and both pairs came with inserts to turn them into dust goggles and straps to secure them to your head. They are also ANSI rated for use in industrial workplaces. Never have had a fogging issue with them.


----------



## BigTex91 (Oct 28, 2010)

I have the Rudy Project Rydon 2 with the prescription insert. The insert is a bit of a hassle and will pop out if you drop them, but they have the advantage of being able to swap out $100 lenses rather than $300 prescription lenses, so if you want some dark lenses and clear lenses, you don't have to get each lens cut to your prescription, you can use the off-the-shelf stuff.

The only time I've had them fog up was in a triathlon - it was a foggy morning, and I was  a bit humid myself after coming off the swim.


----------



## MadPainterGrafx (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm guessing that the lenses are made for whatever frame you are putting them in or are you buying them already setup from a certain doc office that just gets the lens made in your script?


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2014)

MadPainterGrafx said:


> I'm guessing that the lenses are made for whatever frame you are putting them in or are you buying them already setup from a certain doc office that just gets the lens made in your script?


 The prescription insert is a seperate piece you order and have your shop cut lenses for. I used a similar insert from Bolli and they work pretty well. WalMart is your cheapest lense source because they don't charge a "measurement" or "custom lense" fee and the CR-39 single vison lenses are around 35 bucks.


----------



## MadPainterGrafx (Oct 3, 2014)

Thanks for the reply Forster! I'm going to check around here at several different places as I like to avoid walmart at all costs unless there is no other option. lol


----------



## Zomby Woof (MCM700) (May 23, 2004)

I've always worn my ordinary eye glasses with magnetic clip-on sunglasses.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Sounds like your prescription is pretty light if you can get away with just wearing non-RX riding glasses most of the time. If that is the case, then I wouldn't go with glasses that require and insert. Just pick out a nice pair of frames from WileX, Oakley, Smith, Rudy Project, etc that is Rxable and have your doc or optical order it. 

Most good wrap around sunglass models from these manufacturers (and many others) can take a prescription lens up to moderate powers.


----------



## Elbastardo (Oct 30, 2014)

KRob said:


> Sounds like your prescription is pretty light if you can get away with just wearing non-RX riding glasses most of the time. If that is the case, then I wouldn't go with glasses that require and insert. Just pick out a nice pair of frames from WileX, Oakley, Smith, Rudy Project, etc that is Rxable and have your doc or optical order it.
> 
> Most good wrap around sunglass models from these manufacturers (and many others) can take a prescription lens up to moderate powers.


+1 on this. I'm near-sighted and have a light script. I have Oakley glasses with prescription lenses.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I bike with prescription Oakley Half Jacket and Full Jackets. These are sunglasses, not clear prescription lens. Since they offer clear lens, I have wondered if these could be scripted for clear lens.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I have two pair of Wiley X Bricks. One pair grey polarized for daytime and one pair clear for night. Love em. 
I use this stuff called C Clear for anti fog. Works ok. I don't believe any glasses are truly fog free.


----------



## cdn-dave (Jan 6, 2007)

I've been wearing a pair of Rudy Project Apaches with prescription photochromic lenses for close to 10 years now. They start at clear for say night riding, to dark enough for snow sports.

Was looking at a pair of Julbo Whoops to replace them, but they start at a light yellow (1) to (3) dark tint. Not too up on the numbers that's what they told me at the eyeglasses shop.

Also looking for some other suggestions...


----------



## siata94 (Jan 27, 2013)

Zenni Optical

cheap prescription glasses, transition tint is $16 extra or buy separate clear and tinted prescription glasses. I have many pairs from Zenni, but still use my Oakley prescription occasionally. 

I have clear/tint prescription glasses for under $20, transition glasses for under $40 from Zenni. No longer buying ultra expensive name brands. 

You can also order any prescriptions you want, don't have to send in anything but it's good to get an exam to have correct prescription.


----------



## idaz (Nov 17, 2007)

+1 for Zenni Optical
I've had WileyX, Bolle, and a number of other more expensive frames. All of them are usually trashed within a year so I figured I'd rather spend $50ish per year and consider Rx riding sunglasses as being temporary. My first pair (with transition lenses) is at 1.5 years and going strong. Absolutey no regrets going this route, I'll buy there again.
Cheers,
MK



siata94 said:


> Zenni Optical
> 
> cheap prescription glasses, transition tint is $16 extra or buy separate clear and tinted prescription glasses. I have many pairs from Zenni, but still use my Oakley prescription occasionally.
> 
> ...


----------



## Seigeman (Aug 1, 2014)

Funny - I ran into this issue a couple of years ago - my distance vision got to the point I needed glasses for driving and riding. I went the cheap route with RX sun glasses from WalMart of all places. Our WalMart has a little vision store and they had some plastic frame sport sunglasses. Got polarized with a light rose tint to them. I ride Florida but heavily wooded - the polarization helps brighten up the low light and the rose keep is tinted but not crazy tinted... works really well and was less than $100.00. I am on my second pair now over 2 1/2 years. Rx changed so I bought the exact frame and lens with the new Rx.


----------



## cdn-dave (Jan 6, 2007)

Hey siata94, thanks for the tip!

Any options for a pair of glasses with a bit more wrap? Their sports options could be a little bigger...

cheers
dave


----------



## MadPainterGrafx (Oct 3, 2014)

siata94, idaz, or anyone who's ordered glasses from Zenni Optical or other online places. How did you pick the frames that you wanted to be sure they would fit good and be comfortable?


----------



## siata94 (Jan 27, 2013)

for sizing...

Frequently Asked Questions (FAQ) | Zenni Optical Glasses

however many have the lens/bridge width printed behind the bridge. the temple arm length isn't that critical, the bridge width is prob the most critical number.

for fit - you might need to adjust them some (if not all plastic) by bending the nose pieces and temple arm, costco usually will adjust for free not saying you should use them .

for looks - use their virtual fit:

Frequently Asked Questions (FAQ) | Zenni Optical Glasses

it's fun, it's cheap. I have vision insurance (VSP) but even w/ the $110 of benefits, still cost me $100 out of pocket for my son at walmart or costco. After he lost 2 pairs, I started using zenni. For ~$20 per pair out the door at zenni (<$40 for transition), I don't even bother w/ VSP anymore.


----------



## idaz (Nov 17, 2007)

It is a bit of a crapshoot purchasing these without trying them on. The Pupillary Distance (PD) helped me a lot. Not all prescriptions have them included so Zenni gives you some help determining it.
I also ordered regular glasses with plastic frames and the photochromatic lenses as opposed to those found in the sunglass or sports section. See:Frame #2980, Brown 2980 Plastic Full-Rim Frame | Zenni Optical Eyeglasses
Hope that helps.
Cheers,
MK


----------



## MadPainterGrafx (Oct 3, 2014)

Thanks I looked at the FAQ are and their sizing stuff but what I'm concerned about is the the temple area. I have purchased glasses in the past that were extremely comfortable then some others gave me a headache or just hurt because they was to tight. I was just trying to figure out some way to find out about that area more. I might just have to go with getting a pr here locally as several places said they could cut a lens to fit my safety glasses as long as the frames met certain standards which mine do. Thanks again I'll check with them again after I go visit my doc and see if my script changes.


----------



## BikeIntelligencer (Jun 5, 2009)

Can you go to a good eyeglass shop in your area? I tried on several different brands/sizes before settling on Oakley Bottle Rockets. No distortion as long as the optometrist knows what they're doing (but be sure to TRY THEM ON and check out diopter etc. before you pay for them; if it's wrong they will have to send them back for a redo), and several shades available including transition in brown or gray. Temple area extremely comfortable on my set...


MadPainterGrafx said:


> Thanks I looked at the FAQ are and their sizing stuff but what I'm concerned about is the the temple area. I have purchased glasses in the past that were extremely comfortable then some others gave me a headache or just hurt because they was to tight. I was just trying to figure out some way to find out about that area more. I might just have to go with getting a pr here locally as several places said they could cut a lens to fit my safety glasses as long as the frames met certain standards which mine do. Thanks again I'll check with them again after I go visit my doc and see if my script changes.


----------



## MadPainterGrafx (Oct 3, 2014)

Yes I have several around here just wanted to check out zenni to save so excited if I can. I get my regular glasses through the VA but they don't offer glasses like I wear or would like to wear riding.


----------



## siata94 (Jan 27, 2013)

I assume you're referring to the width of the frame? Use the lens width number to get an idea of the total frame width, depending on the styling of the frame.


----------

